# Miley Tunnel, Preston



## awwrisp (Nov 29, 2008)

Got there about 12 and spent about 4 hours exploring and taking pics. Was a fairly easy tunnel to do,with the only problem coming from a couple of rats which were as big as horses, lol. Apart from the less than friendly tunnel inhabitants it was a really interesting location and deffo a good tunnel for beginners.

Visited with phill.d & boxfrenzy.

Heres a bit of the history.

The Preston and Longridge Railway (P&LR) was a branch line in Lancashire, England. Originally designed to carry quarried stone in horse-drawn wagons, it became part of an ambitious plan to link the Lancashire coast to the heart of Yorkshire. The plan failed, and the line closed to passengers in 1930 and to goods in 1967.




































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 29, 2008)

Seriously excellent photo work there mate. Top notch!


----------



## Morrisey (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice set of pics there fella.


----------



## the_delta_force (Nov 30, 2008)

Great photos.

Any of the horses?


----------



## shatters (Nov 30, 2008)

Any idea way most of the track has been lifted, but one side in the tunnel is extant ?

Phil


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 30, 2008)

cracking set of pics! well done!


----------



## thewhiteroom23 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good set of photos. I enjoyed these.


----------



## Smellycat (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks really good. Wish it was a bit nearer here to go and explore. Great photos though.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 30, 2008)

Really like seeing the differences in the various sections...lots of interest. Fabulous photos.


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks amazing and an interesting day out!


----------



## harroman (Nov 30, 2008)

nice pics, what distance did you walk?


----------



## Fluxy (Nov 30, 2008)

Superb photographs! The brickwork in this place is fantastic. A great bit of history, well done!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 1, 2008)

well done, this is round the corner from me and ive never even been, think ill have to now!


----------



## sqwasher (Dec 1, 2008)

Really good photos of a great looking tunnel! Nice one!


----------



## dave (Dec 6, 2008)

Cracking set of pics there loved the colours and nice and sharp.


----------

